# Kids Cycle clothing



## Yazzoo (29 Oct 2015)

Any recommendations?

I've been trying to find some padded shorts/tights for the little man who is a tall skinny 7yr old but they seem pretty few and far in between. I want him to be comfortable (obvs) but at the same time I don't want to spend a fortune on something he'll grow out of pretty quickly! Someone at his tri club recommended sports directs muddy fox stuff as cheap and cheerful (suitable for growing kids!) but the sports direct nearest us doesn't stock any and I'd like to see it in the flesh really and have him try it on if poss


----------



## MartinQ (29 Oct 2015)

decathlon are ok / cheap if there is one near you


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2015)

Try Funkier - my youngest uses their shorts / longs and they're great. They also do long-sleeved thermal jerseys.

I think mine were bought via eBay but there's lots of online retailers with them.


----------



## Yazzoo (29 Oct 2015)

thanks guys, no decathlon near me either. Think I might have to just bite the bullet and order online, prepared to return items!


----------



## Citius (30 Oct 2015)

Continental sell a range of quality bib shorts in kids sizes. http://www.conti-tyres.co.uk/conticycle/shop.php


----------



## Yazzoo (30 Oct 2015)

great thanks!


----------

